# 1951 whizzer ambassador



## EdN (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a nice ambassador for sale it's on craigslist in pheniox az and orange co calif.


----------



## kreika (Feb 5, 2017)

post a link


----------



## EdN (Feb 5, 2017)

cqvqg-5946598742@sale.craigslist.org   I hope I did this right


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 6, 2017)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/5951436419.html


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!!!


----------

